# Looking for BIG Game broadheads



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

reapers but a coc is better for a moose


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

NAP Bloodrunner.


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

I would rather use the original reapers but if cut on contact heads will help I will try them out. Has anyone here taken a moose with a mechanical? I am just really concerned about penetration.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

G5 T3 are good. They cut a huge hole.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

GET SOME SLICK-TRICKS. YOU WILL NEVER LOOK BACK


----------



## cash12 (Sep 23, 2011)

I just picked the slick tricks up, i'm told they make a huge hole and shoot just like a field point. They make a big sladed one too.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

A fixed blade broadhead will never shoot "just like a field tip."
They never have and they never will.
They may have the exact same point of impact at most, or even all ranges, but they will never be as forgiving of shooting errors, wind and out of tune bows as a FT.


----------

